# Sig SP2022 Magazine



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

I couldn't find anybody that had 9mm magazine in stock today.
So I ordered 2 from Sig directly.
The guy told me we will notify you when we are ready to ship.
I asked if he had any idea when that was.
He said "about 2 months".

Man, 2 months. That is crazy.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

We could probably build them ourselves in less time! :smt033

Ace


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

It seems like none of the after market manufacturers make any either.
I was at a gun show yesterday and ON ONE had any magazines for the SP2022.


----------



## Davejb (Nov 18, 2010)

Been looking for one or two spares myself with no luck.


----------



## BetweenTheEyes (Mar 21, 2013)

I got one Mec-Gar 17 round mag from Cheaper than Dirt.com about a month ago. Then I wanted one more & they were out so I kept my eyes open at a local gun show and found a Crimson Trace for my SP2022 for $245 which is $55 less than I had seen it anywhere online. Still keeping my eyes open I spent most of the saved money on another Mec-Gar 17 round mag at the show and they still had several left. Then I saw several Sig 15 round mags at the Bullet Stop here in Wichita. They can be found if look hard enough.


----------

